# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Ξαφνική διακοπή internet VDSL100 - Γηροκομείο / Ερυθρός Σταυρός, Μεσογείων

## alexm

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Έχω VDSL100 χωρίς καθόλου προβλήματα. 105 down / 20,5 up σταθερά (στο up μου είχε περάσει ο τεχνικός το profile 2 και αντί για 10 έχω 20).

Από τα μηδενικά προβλήματα πέρασα εδώ και 2 ημέρες, από 23/6, στο καθόλου internet και τηλεφωνία. Την 1η ημέρα η Vodafone μου είπε ότι ήταν γενικό πρόβλημα στην περιοχή λόγω ΟΤΕ (Γηροκομείο, Ερυθρός Σταυρός, Μεσογείων) και ότι έχουν και άλλοι συνδρομητές πρόβλημα, όλων των παρόχων. Έχει κάποιος άλλος πρόβλημα στην περιοχή; Ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται;

----------


## Rohas

απο γηροκομείο συνδέομαι και εγω, τις τελευταιες 7-8 μερες ειχα αποσυγχρονισμο (1 ανα ημέρα, 1 ανα 2 ημέρες, δεν εδωσα σημασια) αλλα σημερα ειμαι μέχρι στιγμής στις 5 (απο το πρωι). Καλεσα στο 13840 και με ενημερωσε αυτοματο μηνυμα οτι υπαρχει προβλημα στην περιοχη και αφησα κινητο να μου στειλουν sms οταν αποκατασταθει η βλαβη. Ευχομαι να ειναι ιδια περιπτωση με τη δικη σου και να επιλυθουν και των 2 μας τα προβληματα αμεσα ! Απο το μηνυμα σου βεβαια περασαν 4 μερες αλλα wtf....ελλαντα βρισκομαστε  :Thumb down:

----------


## alexm

Άκουσον άκουσον. Χωρίς internet & τηλέφωνο για 4 ημέρες. Ήρθε για 3 ημέρες και πάλι σταμάτησε. Τεχνικός της Vodafone μου είπε ότι υπάρχει συστημικό πρόβλημα από πλευράς ΟΤΕ και ότι υπάρχει πιθανότητα η διακοπή να είναι ουσιαστικά *μόνιμη και μη-επιδιορθώσιμη* οπότε και σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα ερωτηθώ από την Vodafone αν θέλω να εξακολουθήσω να είμαι συνδρομητής η όχι. Μάλιστα μου ανέφερε ότι καθώς το πρόβλημα είναι από μεριάς ΟΤΕ, δεν θα μπορώ να έχω internet από κανέναν ISP. Έτσι απλά κι ωραία. Έχει ξανακούσει ποτέ κανείς για μόνιμη διακοπή;! Προσωπικά δεν έχω ξανακούσει ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## ditheo

> Άκουσον άκουσον. Χωρίς internet & τηλέφωνο για 4 ημέρες. Ήρθε για 3 ημέρες και πάλι σταμάτησε. Τεχνικός της Vodafone μου είπε ότι υπάρχει συστημικό πρόβλημα από πλευράς ΟΤΕ και ότι υπάρχει πιθανότητα η διακοπή να είναι ουσιαστικά *μόνιμη και μη-επιδιορθώσιμη* οπότε και σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα ερωτηθώ από την Vodafone αν θέλω να εξακολουθήσω να είμαι συνδρομητής η όχι. Μάλιστα μου ανέφερε ότι καθώς το πρόβλημα είναι από μεριάς ΟΤΕ, δεν θα μπορώ να έχω internet από κανέναν ISP. Έτσι απλά κι ωραία. Έχει ξανακούσει ποτέ κανείς για μόνιμη διακοπή;! Προσωπικά δεν έχω ξανακούσει ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο.


Αν στο δώσει γραπτώς αυτό ένας από τους δύο,  έπιασες το τζοκερ! Μάλλον δεν ήξερε τί να σου πει σαν δικαιολογία για την βλάβη.

----------


## manospcistas

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> 
> Έχω VDSL100 χωρίς καθόλου προβλήματα. 105 down / 20,5 up σταθερά (στο up μου είχε περάσει ο τεχνικός το profile 2 και αντί για 10 έχω 20).
> 
> Από τα μηδενικά προβλήματα πέρασα εδώ και 2 ημέρες, από 23/6, στο καθόλου internet και τηλεφωνία. Την 1η ημέρα η Vodafone μου είπε ότι ήταν γενικό πρόβλημα στην περιοχή λόγω ΟΤΕ (Γηροκομείο, Ερυθρός Σταυρός, Μεσογείων) και ότι έχουν και άλλοι συνδρομητές πρόβλημα, όλων των παρόχων. Έχει κάποιος άλλος πρόβλημα στην περιοχή; Ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται;



Μη σε τρομάξω, αλλά σε νησί στην Ελλάδα όπου έγινε καλωδιακή βλάβη και δημιουργήθηκε πρόβλημα σε 1 σπίτι μόνο που εξυπηρετούνταν από το συγκεκριμένο καλώδιο, αποφασίστηκε από τον ΟΤΕ ότι δεν συμφέρει οικονομικά η αποκατάσταση της βλάβης και....έμειναν για πάντα χωρίς γραμμή. Εφόσον δεν είναι και ο καθολικός πάροχος, τους παραπέμπει στην Forthnet για δορυφορικό και δεν έχει καμία υποχρεωση.

Σε σενα ισως είναι απλά το γνωστό κολπάκι για να γυρίσεις ΟΤΕ και τότε θα βρεθεί τρόπος να επιλυθεί η βλάβη

----------


## netblues

Το ακουω πολυ τραβηγμενο. Το καλωδιο του ενος σπιτιου δεν ειναι κανενα των 1000 ζευγων.
Κατι αλλο εχει γινει. Εδω συζηταμε να ξηλωσουμε ολο το χαλκινο δικτυο και να βαλουμε οπτικες, και δεν μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε ενα ζευγαρακι?

Ποσο μαλλον τετοια πραγματα μεσα στην Αθηνα.

Πολυ προσφατα, μεσα στην αθηνα, σε καλωδιο που δουλευε μεν, εχανε σε ταχυτητα δε, με αιτημα vf, ο οτε εστειλε εργολαβο, και αλλαξε εναεριο καλωδιο 15 μετρα, και εβαλε και νεο κατανεμητη επιτοιχο.  Και στη περιοχη αναπτυσεται ftth. 1 ωρα τους πηρε, αλλα θα μπορουσαν και να μην το κανουν.
Βεβαια απο το παλιο 10 ζευγο περναγαν και αλλοι, ηταν και περασμενο παρατυπα, ειχα και ενα μεγαλο κοφτη....

----------

